# Separated At Birth



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

View attachment 31495
View attachment 31496

Richard Wagner and John Wayne

Roll with it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

......Richard Wagner ........ Marion Robert Morrison


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

To keep things moving along.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Everybody know these two guys.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 31503
> View attachment 31504
> 
> 
> To keep things moving along.


















Or...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've shown photos of Alexander Glazunov to people, and they tell me I look just like him !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I've shown photos of Alexander Glazunov to people, and they tell me I look just like him !


I have to see your picture then! Only _I _can tell you the truth. :tiphat: Younger or older him?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Think I must have done this one before as these pictures were on file when 'going advanced'...

View attachment 31513
View attachment 31514


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol: so hard...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ivo Pogorelich and Bob Dylan:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Love the 'David Brent' / Debussy comparison 

How about this....


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Alas, anyone can do the Harry Potter/Shostakovich link. I prefer to dig a bit deeper.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I nicked this one from an ancient thread on another site as it's so funny.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

How about American composer, Joan Tower...









...and Jean Stapelton (Edith Bunker)?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Ivo Pogorelich and Bob Dylan:


More like








I think it was the intention of the photographer


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Gavin Bryars...









And extreme foody/chef, Andrew Zimmerman...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Another Prokofiev...and that Nazi guy from Indiana Jones.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not all that computer savvy when it comes to putting photos of myself on the internet . I'll have to get someone to help me .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


>


Love how Volodja looks so strict on every pic like an robot..


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Simon Pegg/Hugo Wolf


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I know it's weak, but I can't help posting it. Must be the frown.













Liszt vs Geronimo


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Ligeti + Kinski*

Two crazy looking MOFOS...

View attachment 35230

View attachment 35231


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

View attachment 69955

Denis Matsuev - pianist

View attachment 69956

Sean Astin - actor


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Maria Callas









Sarah Palin


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

View attachment 90491

Gioacchino Rossini

View attachment 90492

John Goodman


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

How about this:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I know it's weak, but I can't help posting it. Must be the frown.
> View attachment 35220
> View attachment 35221
> 
> Liszt vs Geronimo


Ha! Ha! I'm sure B minor was Geronimo's favorite key. He was known to tomahawk his way through the Transcendental Etudes.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

How about.........

Marc Margolis with Nikolai Medtner
















Or

Anton Bruckner









With George Washington Carver


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Vivian Maier










With Rued Langgaard


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Those Soviets all looked sort of similar (and serious).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Those Soviets all looked sort of similar.
> 
> View attachment 90502
> 
> View attachment 90503


Could be father and son.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^
I wonder if Shostakovich ever did watch Dr. Zhivago (yes, it was banned in Russia, but even the novel went through smuggling hands before it ended up in Italy where it was published).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Krzysztof Penderecki...










And philosopher, Daniel Dennett...


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Orfeo said:


> ^^^
> I wonder if Shostakovich ever did watch Dr. Zhivago (yes, it was banned in Russia, but even the novel went through smuggling hands before it ended up in Italy where it was published).


Good question. I sort of doubt it as the USSR strictly controlled access to western media even under Brezhnev. Dr. Zhivago was especially irritating to them. Although the elites could have gotten special permission to some of it, so perhaps.


----------

